# isimple dont display song titles anymore



## envoy04 (Nov 28, 2009)

isimple dont display song titles anymore 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello,
I have a isimple PXAMGM5 for a GMC Envoy. it worked fine fine displaying song titles and artists names. One day it stopped only displaying AUX1, AUX2
The only thing that was different I can think of is itunes was updated to a newer version.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

envoy04 said:


> isimple dont display song titles anymore
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 Hey Man!
And sorry for not replying sooner, I was hoping someone would chime in but..... What you described sounds like an Itunes issue, I would further pursue this through them in the form of a patch. Remember google is yer friend too! :wave:


----------

